# What's the trick in cutting foam?



## LEDcandle (Apr 9, 2007)

Talking about the foam used in pelican cases and the like; how do you guys cut such nice rounds, rectangles and squares? Exacto knife? Do you cut all the way through (hole) or isit a 'trench' ? 

If it's a trench, how do you slice off the bottom to pull out that block? 

I fished some foam from some old computer hardware packaging but can't seem to cut it nicely like I see in some of the pics of the gear I see on CPF. 

Tips please?


----------



## Reptilezs (Apr 9, 2007)

some of the foam you see is pick and pluck. use a sharp snap off razor knife or an electric knife for best results


----------



## macforsale (Apr 9, 2007)

*


----------



## jtice (Apr 9, 2007)

If its pluck foam, i just cut the shape, reach in there and pop it out by basically ripping it from the bottom.

If its solid foam, I hear freezing it first helps.

~John


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 9, 2007)

Ah ok, pick and pluck foam? No wonder it wasn't so easy cutting regular foam. Thanks for the suggestions.. I'll have to look for a super thin knife or mebe try the freezer way. Any other tips, pls keep 'em coming :thumbsup:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 9, 2007)

I use a fresh razor blade and an electic knife like the kind used for cutting turkey.
I got the tip for using the electric knife from watching people do automotive custom interiors. It cuts through the faom great! as well as a fresh razor blade and patiance.


----------



## frosty (Apr 9, 2007)

Use a snap off razor and change the blade frequently. Foam seems to dull the blade really quickly.


----------



## tebore (Apr 9, 2007)

I heat up my knife and cut in to it. It cuts clean like a hot knife through butter. You just gotta keep stopping to heat the knife back up, but it's a clean cut.


----------



## will (Apr 9, 2007)

Sometimes what you see are 2 pieces of foam, the bottom piece is left solid and the top has all the cut out shapes.


----------



## scott.cr (Apr 10, 2007)

I've had success using two different methods.

First method is to use a coping saw. In case you don't know, a coping saw is a small "bow" saw for hobby use. You can easily remove the blade, and coping saws have a deep throat so you can cut shapes of all kinds. Get one with the biggest bow you can find, and use a blade with NO TEETH (it's like a stringy razor). Print out the pattern you want to cut on a computer printer, affix the pattern to the foam and cut away. Punch a hole in the foam where you want to start the cut, insert the blade through the hole, attach it to the saw and then make the cut.

Method #2 is crude but also works for pick 'n pluck foam: Just pluck the cavities a lot smaller than your gear and force the gear into the slots. The foam will take shape over the course of a few days and it looks better than decent.


----------



## ss2nv (Apr 10, 2007)

If you want the cleanest cuts possible:
http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=4&t=292695


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 10, 2007)

ss2nv said:


> If you want the cleanest cuts possible:
> http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=4&t=292695


 
Excellent Link!!!


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the great tips. Some neat tricks.
ss2nv, great link!


----------



## Pila_Power (Apr 11, 2007)

Iuse the pick;n'pluck a lot here at work.

I like to 'map out' my areas with toothpicks to make sure there's enough realestate in the foam block to start with. After that, it can be made into a kind of fun game of tetris.

You know how you have to make all the shapes fit together to clear the lines in the game? Well in my version, I try to arrange big, flat items on top with smaller or short items to fit in the block space underneath the bigger item. This way not as much foam is wasted and more items can be made to fit.

It can look really nice when done properly.

I have a monster-huge bright orange case lol!!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 11, 2007)

I use a very sharp fillet knife. The thinner the blade the better.

I have also used an electric knife. Not quite as neat.

Dutch


----------



## ddaadd (Apr 15, 2007)

Not so much for intricate cutting, I have a "hot knife"..

I compare it to a solder gun with a knife blade, it also uses a 
thermostat for heat control. 

It came with an edge guide for long straight cuts as well...

Best to use outdoors due to complaints from foul odors though..


----------

